# Lux-RC boards



## id30209 (Nov 20, 2020)

Just recently i’ve discovered the beauty of Lux boards. Depends if you connect CONTACT tower or not, you’ll have clicky or e-switch UI. 
And by accident (more like being anoyed by poor emitters) i have swapped emitters on 334, 371D and 371V2 boards with Nichia 219B sw35, sw40 and sw45k.
Few hosts were built and few more about to be completed..



























Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## desert.snake (Nov 20, 2020)

It turned out great!


----------



## badtziscool (Nov 20, 2020)

There is definitely an inherent beauty with well designed circuit board. Was it difficult to retrofit the lux-rc board to the FW3T? Any special accommodations that need to be taken?


----------



## id30209 (Nov 20, 2020)

Thx guys. 
To fit into FW3 you need to drill Fw shelf where contact towers are located, strip FW driver of all components and solder wires for pos, neg and signal wire. 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## badtziscool (Nov 20, 2020)

id30209 said:


> Thx guys.
> To fit into FW3 you need to drill Fw shelf where contact towers are located, strip FW driver of all components and solder wires for pos, neg and signal wire.
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk



Not too bad of a process. How do you get it into programming mode? I'm thinking it's a bit different than with a physical switch.


----------



## id30209 (Nov 20, 2020)

It’s all written here:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vGWTmizAD5p49u5YzOLXPD99h1-st_wU/view?usp=drivesdk


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Stoneking (Nov 20, 2020)

If you’re using a McClicky switch I don’t believe you need the signal wire, because the switch has momentary.
I could be wrong, but I think Oveready only uses positive and negative for their BOSS Lights.
I can check this out later, I have a project I’m working on that will confirm this if I’m accurate.

***Nevermind, didn’t realize that light doesn’t have a McClicky Switch. Disregard.


----------



## id30209 (Nov 20, 2020)

Stoneking said:


> If you’re using a McClicky switch I don’t believe you need the signal wire, because the switch has momentary.
> I could be wrong, but I think Oveready only uses positive and negative for their BOSS Lights.
> I can check this out later, I have a project I’m working on that will confirm this if I’m accurate.
> 
> ***Nevermind, didn’t realize that light doesn’t have a McClicky Switch. Disregard.



Correct, if using McClicky then signal tower and wire is not required like Boss, WASP and many custom clicky flashlights. 
On the other hand Lux-RC 33 is using e-switch and as far as i know, only my FW3TC[emoji6] therefore signal wire from the eswitch is connected to the signal tower on the board (as seen in 1st post).


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## badtziscool (Nov 20, 2020)

yeah I should have looked at the manual first. I’m assuming momentary button is equivalent to e-switch?



id30209 said:


> It’s all written here:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vGWTmizAD5p49u5YzOLXPD99h1-st_wU/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> ...


----------



## id30209 (Nov 20, 2020)

badtziscool said:


> yeah I should have looked at the manual first. I’m assuming momentary button is equivalent to e-switch?



Yes, i meant e-switch. We used to call it momentary back in the days[emoji23]


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## id30209 (Nov 26, 2020)

Just swapped old Lux-RC 333 board from Moddoo V4 (i think) head with 371D and Nichia 219B sw40 emitters.
While waiting for OR update list, this will be fun to play










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## id30209 (Jan 7, 2021)

Been playing around with few more.






















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## nfsunder (May 13, 2021)

Great works! How difficult is it to swap the emitters? I am a little worried about accidentally touching other components during swapping.


----------



## id30209 (May 14, 2021)

nfsunder said:


> Great works! How difficult is it to swap the emitters? I am a little worried about accidentally touching other components during swapping.



It’s difficult...
If you’re not experienced in micro SMD soldering then don’t even think about it


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## nfsunder (May 18, 2021)

Thanks for the reminder. I have tried a few SMD soldering on heating plate but nor very comfortable with it. Maybe I will stick with the factory LEDs...



id30209 said:


> It’s difficult...
> If you’re not experienced in micro SMD soldering then don’t even think about it
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## meddlecho (Jul 11, 2021)

I love love love the Lux-RC in my Boss 35, would be awesome to have it in a few more lights.


----------

